

Ask HN: What are some companies building JS heavy "curation" tools on the web? - seige

I am trying to identify companies that are building the most ambitious JS heavy &quot;Curation&quot; tools on the web.<p>Fwiw, &quot;Curation&quot; tools are by nature extremely good candidates as:
1) They Are not CRUD heavy.
2) They require great instant feedback loop and experience.<p>I have a few examples in my head, some obvious ones and some slightly off the beaten track, like:<p>1) Docs by Google - a curation tool for building documents.<p>2) &quot;Editor&quot; by Optimizely - a curation tool for changing 3rd party websites on the fly.<p>3) Balsamiq - a curation tool for creating wireframes.(Flash based, but still a great example).<p>4) Nitrous.io, Cloud9IDE - curation tools for writing code.<p>What are some other good examples?<p>The motivation for the question is to understand companies where the &quot;JavaScript Engineer&quot; role is at the core of the product.
======
meetrajesh
Check out [https://www.polychart.com/](https://www.polychart.com/)

I think they're based in Toronto though, but they might be okay with you
working remote as well.

~~~
seige
I am not necessarily looking for a gig. Just doing my research.

------
i386
Have you seen Canva?

~~~
seige
Looks promising. I will dig in more. Thanks!

------
cjbos
animoto.com -> online video slideshow creator

